
Daring Fireball: Mobile Phone Keyboards - sant0sk1
http://daringfireball.net/2009/07/mobile_phone_keyboards
======
throw_away
I just wish that they would enable the keyboard profile in bluetooth so that I
could use a hardware keyboard if I wanted to. that seems like the best of both
worlds. an onscreen keyboard when I'm on the go, or a real one when I need to
type something out longer.

